# Teichbelüftung



## Vasko81 (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo,

Ist Teichbelüftung für Koi Teiche sinnvoll? Welche Modelle würdet ihr denn empfehlen?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## tosa (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo Vasko,

das hängt von deinem Wasservolumen, deinem Besatz und deiner Filteranlage ab. Sinnvoll ist es immer, wie viel von den zuvor genannten Kriterien. Wenn du z.b. einen belüfteten MovingBed-Filter hast, kann das schon ausreichend sein.


----------



## Vasko81 (21. Feb. 2016)

Danke, also wenn ich die Koi Anzahl erhöhe, dann ist es auf jeden Fall wichtig! Einen MovingBed-Filter habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## S.Reiner (21. Feb. 2016)

Vasko81 schrieb:


> Danke, also wenn ich die Koi Anzahl erhöhe, dann ist es auf jeden Fall wichtig! Einen MovingBed-Filter habe ich leider nicht.


Was für einen Filter hast denn dann
 mit Sauerstoff alleine  ist es nicht getan bei mehr Koi


----------



## Vasko81 (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo, diesen hier: http://www.amazon.de/Oase-55421-Biotec-30/dp/B0019USMHS


----------



## samorai (21. Feb. 2016)

Hallo!
Wie groß ist denn die Pumpe?
Wie groß sind die Koi im Moment?
Wie sind die bisherigen Filter-Ergebnisse, sprich wie klar ist Dein Wasser im Sommer?


----------



## koiteich1 (21. Feb. 2016)

Hi
Wenn ich das richtig zusammen bekomme hat dein Teich ca. 18m3 oder ?
Da würde ich direkt nach dem Filter auf alle Fälle noch eine Biotonne hängen.
der Filter alleine packt es nicht wenn das ein Koiteich ist.
Eine Tonne mit bewegtem Helix und dein belüfter Problem ist auch gelöst


----------



## Vasko81 (21. Feb. 2016)

Danke, eine Tonne mit bewegtem Helix klingt gut!


----------



## tosa (21. Feb. 2016)

Vasko81 schrieb:


> Danke, eine Tonne mit bewegtem Helix klingt gut!



Und das Helix bewegst du mit einem membranteller, da ist die verperlung feiner und der Druck höher. Damit dürfte es dann ausreichend sein. 

Wieviel Koi hast du gerade drin?


----------



## samorai (21. Feb. 2016)

Ja schreib mal genaueres


tosa schrieb:


> Wieviel Koi hast du gerade drin?





samorai schrieb:


> Wie groß ist denn die Pumpe?
> Wie groß sind die Koi im Moment?
> Wie sind die bisherigen Filter-Ergebnisse, sprich wie klar ist Dein Wasser im Sommer?



!


----------



## Micha61 (22. Feb. 2016)

Löle,

sorry wenn ich zu dem Filter, eine andere Meinung habe.
Der mag zwar schön groß sein, aber ein sehr wichtiges Teil fehlt, eine Grobschmutzabscheidung.
Die Bürsten, kann man doch vergessen, da bleibt fast nicht`s drin hängen. Der ganze feingeschredderte Dreck, geht in die Schwämme
Der Reinigungsaufwand, wird enorm werden, eine gut funktionierende Biologie, wird sich da nicht groß bilden können. Eine nachgeschaltete Biostufe, ist dringend anzuraten.

LG Micha


----------



## koiteich1 (22. Feb. 2016)

Hi Micha
da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.
Hatte ja an meinem alten 13m³ Teich auch einen Screenmatic 36 und da war trotz Siebband alle 2-3 Tage Schwämme ausdrücken angesagt.
Frage nicht was da für eine Brühe raus gekommen ist.
Sicher wenn er eine Grobschmutzabscheidung vor dem Filter anbringt verlängert sich die Standzeit seines Filters enorm und die Biologie dankt es im.


----------



## ThorstenC (22. Feb. 2016)

> *Ich muss mich korrigieren....es sind 2 Biotec 18 und nicht wie geschrieben 1x Biotec 10 + Biotec 18....den 10 ner habe ich letzten Sommer verkauft....*





Vasko81 schrieb:


> Hallo, diesen hier: http://www.amazon.de/Oase-55421-Biotec-30/dp/B0019USMHS



Hallo Vasko81!
Vielleicht müsstest Du Deinen Teich hier einma zentral irgendwo beschreiben.
Bauweise- Volumen- Technik, die vorhanden ist.

Und bei der Filtertechnik bist Du anscheinend Dir nicht sicher, was Du hast: Biotec 10 +18, 2 x Biotec 18. 1 x Biotec 30

Diese Filter sind anscheinend für Koiteiche mit viel Besatz nicht geeignet mangels Vorfilter (Spaltsieb).
Oder eben mit sehr häufigen Reiigungsaufwand.
Gepumpte Filter sind auch generell ungünstiger als Filter in Schwerkraft mit Pumpe im Klarwasser.

Ohne Hintergrundinfo wird es Leuten schwer irgendwelche Tip´s abgeben zu können.

Bist Du ggf. OASE- Teichberater mit einem screenmatic???


----------

